# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  VPN Draytek to Cisco

## eXpLoDeR

Καλησπέρα, καμιά ιδέα για το πώς μπορώ να στίσω ενα vpn έναν cisco με ένα draytek?
Το κύριο πρόβλημα είναι ότι έχω static IP μόνο από την μεριά του Cisco.


Thanks.

----------


## jimsid

Αν καταλαβα καλα θελεις να συνδεσεις μονιμα 2 σημεια? Η ο ενας απο τους δυο θα "καλει" για να μπει στο VPN? Και αν ναι ποιος θα ειναι αυτος?

----------


## eXpLoDeR

Καλημέρα, σωστα κατάλαβες, ο dynamic θα καλεί τον static, πρακτικά ο Draytek θα καλεί τον Cisco

----------

